# Almost a trophy bluecat!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

We got the boat in the water at 09:00. Put our lines in the river by the Ky. Piers of the Central Bridge at 09:05. Strong current there, saw fish with fish finder but NO bites. Then we headed up Hooters; our favorite spot at 09:35. My rod got hammered at 09:55, hooked into a nice fish. After a long hard battle, boat the Bluecat. It was 34 inches long and the digital scale said 18 pounds, but it felt heavier than that to me. This fish hit a chunk of thawed skipjack and I mean HIT. Miss being a Ky. Trophy fish by 1 inch.

Then at 10:40 my bobber vanished and the rod went down, this was another nice blue. When boated measured out a little smaller. It was 30.5 inches and only 15 pounds. When the measuring & photo taken was complete this fish was also returned to river to grow bigger and fight another day. 

That was the ONLY bites of the day; Joe never even got a tap. We called it a day and headed back to the Public Landing at 12:30. 

No one was collect parking fees as we left. But the REDS will be home this weekend so it is *VERY possible the fees will be charged any time the day of the games*. I would suggest fishing early and leave the place by NOON. Tight lines to all.







The 1st photo is of the 34inch 18 pounder



The 2nd. one was the 30.5 inches and 15 pounds.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish man! I have yet to land a blue on rod and reel, mainly cause they aren't really around me yet (other than yearlings in the Muskingum). At least they will hopefully grow to be trophies thanks to your releases.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice fish!! Is the KY Trophy fish like our fish Ohio?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Norb, by sticking it out, the fish will come and the blues certainly like those skippies....

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Norb!! If you can only catch 2 fish a day I would take those 2 for sure


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking fish congras


----------

